# [Q] 3rd Gen Pentiums release date??



## cacklebolt (Nov 27, 2012)

I read on many sites about the new generation of Pentiums released along with IB..cant find them here.
Any idea about their release date???
And is the Intel G850 available in the local market??


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 27, 2012)

Haswell supposedly will come out March to June(or even later) next year. Also I dont think the 850 is available here yet. no word when IVB pentium will be out too.


----------



## cacklebolt (Nov 27, 2012)

Wasn't SB pentium launched already???
The G620 for example??



thetechfreak said:


> Haswell supposedly will come out March to June(or even later) next year. Also I dont think the 850 is available here yet. no word when SB pentium will be out too.



and why is the pentium series rollout so slow here???
i3,i5 and i7 3rd Gen has already released.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 27, 2012)

I meant IVB pentium sorry. No idea why it has not been launched here.


----------



## cacklebolt (Nov 28, 2012)

wish it were here soon...they say the pentiums are greAT for budget gaming rigs :O


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 28, 2012)

Not many persons care about pentium processors if not at all. Priority of those processors is very low even in Intel. So..


----------



## ico (Nov 30, 2012)

Rather buy AMD Trinity when it comes.


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 30, 2012)

or check out the AMD's Vishera lineup. Pretty affordable 4-8 core processors.


----------



## topgear (Dec 1, 2012)

Do you really think one can grab a Vishera cpu close to $~80 bucks.



> There are two Ivy Bridge Pentium processors being introduced carrying the model numbers G2100T and G2120. Both are dual-core chips with the G2100T running are 2.6GHz and the G2120 the faster clocked at 3.1GHz. Both come with a 3MB cache and 35 watt TDP and cost $75 and $86 respectively.


----------



## cacklebolt (Dec 11, 2012)

Vishera's TDP is something which would almost double our electricity bill.
Secondly @ico, Trinity is tempting but its price is almost double the pentiums, which when paired with a good GPU can outperform APUs.


----------



## satyanjoy (Dec 11, 2012)

Pentium 860 or 620 is the smarter choice if you are consider the gaming performance only and prefer to stick with dual core. It cost almost half the i3 and performs almost the same, save the 3k and get a better GPU instead and skip i3 altogether. Later on if you feel the need,get an i5 3550 or something similar and pair with a B75 mobo and you are good to game.

There is an excellent article on tomshardware on sub $200 gaming CPUs :

Picking A Sub-$200 Gaming CPU: FX, An APU, Or A Pentium?


----------



## Cilus (Dec 12, 2012)

Currently there is only one 3rd gen Pentium available, Pentium G2120, but not launched in India. However, according to the Newegg, this product has been discontinued. But there are rumors of two upcoming 3rd generation Pentium series, namely G2130 @ 3.2 GHz and slower G2020 @ 2.9 GHz. No word about the pricing.


----------



## satyanjoy (Dec 12, 2012)

Cilus said:


> Currently there is only one 3rd gen Pentium available, Pentium G2120, but not launched in India. However, according to the Newegg, this product has been discontinued. But there are rumors of two upcoming 3rd generation Pentium series, namely G2130 @ 3.2 GHz and slower G2020 @ 2.9 GHz. No word about the pricing.


intel will not push this line of processor in india, as of the indian consumer mentality is Higher price products are better and every tom and dick and harry is psyched about getting an i5 or i7


----------



## topgear (Dec 12, 2012)

wait till you read this 



> The existing Pentium G870, G645 and G645T as well as the Celeron G555, G550 and G550T will be phased out starting at the end of the year to make way for the new Pe*ntium G2130, G2020 and G2020T* and *Celeron G1620, G1610 and G1610T processors*. Additionally, the sources note that orders for the Core i7-2700K, Core i5-3450, Core i5-2310, Core i3-2105 and Pentium G440 will stop by the end of this year.



Intel Pentium, Celeron chips will be updated to Ivy Bridge by early 2013 - TechSpot


----------



## a-raam (Dec 12, 2012)

Sad Intel don't release them in India...
They are killer gaming CPUs


----------

